# ¿ Qué tipo de banda era ETA? Fotos



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (9 Sep 2020)

El "Doctor" en económicas Pedro Sánchez dio ayer el pésame a los etarras que ocupan escaño de senadores por el suicidio de uno de los suyos, y se refirió al suicidado como "Miembro de la banda ETA". Me gustaría saber qué tipo de banda era exactamente ETA ¿ De música ? ¿ Se ha suicidado un músico en Martutene ?


















































www.abc.es/historia/abci-santos-inocentes-historia-201002110300-1133694525939_noticia.html

El mapa del terror


----------



## Javiser (9 Sep 2020)

Empezaron con heavy, al más puro estilo power metal, pero según han ido cumpliendo años se cortaron los pelos largos y terminaron haciendo rock melódico al más puro estilo bon jovi


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2020)

Mejor explicado imposible


----------



## Kurten (9 Sep 2020)

Pues mira, era una banda de música típica euskalduna, eso sí, algo agresiva a veces.

TALuec


----------



## Playero (9 Sep 2020)

El Murciano Encabronao os explica lo que era ETA


----------



## 0UTLAW (9 Sep 2020)

Una que segun dicen, tenia a todo el estado persiguiendoles durante unos 40 años aproximadamente.

Pero que para aguantar tanto tiempo en la clandestinidad, con topos y demas... o eran muy listos los cabrones, o tal vez hay algo que no nos han contado, ni lo haran.


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2020)




----------



## Hermericus (9 Sep 2020)

ETA: Terrorismo racista chiripitiflautico.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Sep 2020)




----------



## Rain dog (9 Sep 2020)

Herramienta indispensable para afianzar la segunda nacioncita-tapón con nuestras comunicaciones con Europa -la primera es el País de la Esquinita-.

Para desestabilizarnos, e instaurar el Terror en la sociedad española, y amansar a sus élites.

Para acabar con los disidentes (escasos) del proceso de desmontaje industrial, económico, energético, político, estratégico, etc. del país e integración -sumisión- a los Organismos Internacionales. Tan fácil como "O aceptas esto, o a ti, o a algún ser querido tuyo, igual lo visitan los del tiro en la nuca o la bomba lapa". El primero que estrenó esto, fue Carrero Blanco. Y lo hizo de forma estelar.

La desbandaron cuando ya no hacia falta. Igual que se guarda una llave inglesa en la caja de herramientas.


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2020)

Lo que no logro entender Falconeti es esa necesidad de repetir en dos ocasiones que lamentas el suicidio de un terrorista. Salvo que lo sientas de veras, claro.


----------



## Manteka (9 Sep 2020)

ETA es una banda. Sanchez se refiere a ETA como si fuese una banda de música, de esas que tocan en las verbenas de los pueblos. Y da el pésame como si se hubiese muerto el guitarrista del grupo.


----------



## Esflinter (9 Sep 2020)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> El "Doctor" en económicas Pedro Sánchez le dio ayer el pésame a los etarras que ocupan escaño de senadores por el suicidio de uno de los suyos, y se refirió al suicidado como "Miembro de la banda ETA" , por eso me gustaría saber qué tipo de banda era exactamente ETA ¿ De música ? ¿ Se ha suicidado un músico en Martutene ?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 426220



Ya asoman las ratas paletas con lo de la ETA


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2020)

Mucho cariño para Miguel Ángel Blanco y su familia, pero ayer estaba Pedro pidiendo perdón por el suicidio de uno de los asesinos que acabaron con su vida porque ha pactado con el partido que los representa.


----------



## kokod (9 Sep 2020)

Rock duro.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Sep 2020)

Esflinter dijo:


> Ya asoman las ratas paletas con lo de la ETA



 ¿ Estarás pendiente, no?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Sep 2020)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 426501



Ponlo un espoiler al menos, o buscas confrontación? Digo.


----------



## Esflinter (9 Sep 2020)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 426501



A joderse


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (9 Sep 2020)

En el próximo "aló presidente", Farsánchez saldrá con una capucha blanca y boina


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (9 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ponlo un espoiler al menos, o buscas confrontación? Digo.



¿Te molesta ver lo que hacían tus amigos?

Te jodes


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 Sep 2020)

Esflinter dijo:


> Ya asoman las ratas paletas con lo de la ETA



Hijo de PUTA


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Pero que puto asco que dais los PROGRES...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Sep 2020)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pero que puto asco que dais los PROGRES...



Peor sois los fascistas del foro, pero bueno, siempre te queda el ignore.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Sep 2020)

Foreros como el OP del hilo se debe expulsar del foro. PERO YA!!!


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (9 Sep 2020)

Lasa y Zabala jamás reincidieron.

El resto siguió matando, o sale de prisión entre aplausos y cobrando paro, o cobrando un sueldo público en la política, o nos cuesta un dineral como el que nos costaba el último que decidió irse de la fiesta sin terminar de fregar los platos.

Cada cual que extraiga sus conclusiones


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Sep 2020)

rejon dijo:


> Mejor explicado imposible



Ya.

Innegable el daño hecho por ETA. Pero los que se ponen dignos son los que luego dicen que Franco tuvo que actuar en defensa de España y que más debería haber llenado las cunetas, de manera que no les molestan los asesinatos ni las víctimas ni el terrorismo, sino *SUS *asesinados, *SUS *víctimas, y el terrorismo que se ejerció contra ellos; todo se reduce a lucha entre facciones, así que lo siento por los asesinados, pero ni un poco por los que los utilizan para echárselos a la cara, que os den.


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (9 Sep 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pero los que se ponen dignos son los que luego dicen que Franco tuvo que actuar en defensa de España



Deja de darnos la razón


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Sep 2020)

A por ellos oe!!! dijo:


> Deja de darnos la razón



No tenéis más argumentos a lo que acabo de decir.

Siendo asesinos los de ETA y apoyadores de asesinos fascistas vosotros, no tengo por qué seguir la agenda de los asesinos de derechas, porque no es mejor que la otra. Que os den por culo bien, no sois mejores que nadie.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (9 Sep 2020)

¿ Qué tipo de banda era E.T.A ?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Sep 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Innegable el daño hecho por ETA. Pero los que se ponen dignos son los que luego dicen que Franco tuvo que actuar en defensa de España y que más debería haber llenado las cunetas, de manera que no les molestan los asesinatos ni las víctimas ni el terrorismo, sino *SUS *asesinados, *SUS *víctimas, y el terrorismo que se ejerció contra ellos; todo se reduce a lucha entre facciones, así que lo siento por los asesinados, pero ni un poco por los que los utilizan para echárselos a la cara, que os den.



Bien dicho, pienso lo mismo, que les den, pero con una caña rajada.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Bien dicho, pienso lo mismo, que les den, pero con una caña rajada.



Amén y amén.


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2020)

“Y este año, en vez de celebrar la navidad, celebraremos el aniversario de ETA”.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Sep 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Amén y amén.



Lo que sea, pero ya ves como está el panorama en este subforo. De este hilo me voy a retirar, los fachas me amargan la cena.  Gute Nacht.


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2020)

Una banda de hijoputas asesinos y cobardes.

Contra eta, metralleta.


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Una banda de hijoputas asesinos y cobardes.
> 
> Contra eta, metralleta.



Como Sánchez siga así, va a acabar nominando a Otegui al Nobel de la Paz.


----------



## rejon (9 Sep 2020)

Después de ver como Sánchez lamentaba la muerte de un asesino etarra, debería de cambiar su mascarilla con la bandera por este otro modelo.


----------



## 010 (9 Sep 2020)

Yo lamento profundamente que tu madre no hiciese uso de su empoderamiento y te abortase en su momento


----------



## El Moñas (9 Sep 2020)

Era una banda, pero de asesinos, criminales y extorsionadores

Su menú consistiá en tres especialidades: El coche-bomba, el tiro en la nuca y el secuestro por la pasta.


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 Sep 2020)

010 dijo:


> Yo lamento profundamente que tu madre no hiciese uso de su empoderamiento y te abortase en su momento



Quizas podria hacerse un aborto retroactivo... nunca es demasiado tarde.


----------



## TercioVascongado (9 Sep 2020)

Una banda socialista. No hay más que leer a Largo Caballero y demás militantes del PSOE para entenderlo.


----------



## Luftwuaje (9 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Coño, además de rojo de mierda también es follaetarras el bastardo este. Cuantos kilómetros de cuneta quedan por rellenar...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Sep 2020)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Coño, además de rojo de mierda también es follaetarras el bastardo este. Cuantos kilómetros de cuneta quedan por rellenar...



Luftwache se ha superado y suelta un comentario genial. Aplaudid a Luftwuaje, chicos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2020)

se refería a banda como sinónimo de FACCIÓN de su propio grupo socialista . 

Bando de gente que se separa de un grupo por no estar de acuerdo con sus ideas y se opone a ellas de modo violento. 

Euskadi Ta Askatasuna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
*
.... se proclamaba independentista, abertzale, socialista y revolucionaria. *


----------



## Casanova Frank (9 Sep 2020)

Unos ASESINOS endogámicos que pululaban por el norte y perfeccionaron el tiro en la nuca como saludo.
Ejecutaron a todo tipo de víctimas: Policías, GC, niños, mujeres, políticos, empresarios, catedráticos... de todo


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (9 Sep 2020)

Varias asociaciones de víctimas del terrorismo han mostrado su *repulsa por las palabras del presidente del Gobierno*, Pedro Sánchez, en el pleno de este martes en el Senado, al lamentar profundamente la muerte del preso de ETA Igor González Sola, que, según las investigaciones, se suicidó en la cárcel donostiarra de Martutene.

La Asociación de Víctimas del Terrorismo (AVT) y la Asociación Dignidad y Justicia han lamentado que Pedro Sánchez trasladara este martes sus condolencias por el fallecimiento de un terrorista de ETA. «Avergüenza que lo haga el presidente del Gobierno como representante de todos los españoles y* es humillante que lo haya hecho* en el Senado«, ha indicado Dignidad y Justicia en un comunicado.


A través de su cuenta de Twitter, la AVT ha considerado «impropias» las palabras del presidente y ha denunciado el lenguaje que empleó al referirse a «presos vascos en lugar de presos etarras o terroristas, y '*la banda ETA' en vez de organización terrorista*«.

La AVT, que lamenta que el presidente no se haya reunido con la asociación tras solicitarlo el pasado 8 de enero, subraya «la importancia del lenguaje para la* deslegitimación del terrorismo*« y denuncia »ciertas expresiones que lo único que pretenden es blanquear el pasado terrorista de ETA«.

Dignidad y Justicia, por su parte, le solicita «*que pida disculpas y rectifique públicamente *estas lamentables declaraciones y que se defina claramente sin grises y sin matices, o está con las víctimas o está con los terroristas«. Asimismo, pide que esas manifestaciones sean retiradas del diario de sesiones de la Cámara Alta.

El comentario de Sánchez *también ha sido objeto de críticas durante la primera sesión de control al Gobierno del curso político en el Congreso*, donde los líderes del PP, Pablo Casado; Voz, Santiago Abascal, y Ciudadanos, Inés Arrimadas, le han reprochado que lamentara la muerte de Igor González Sola.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2020)

Sólo son un grupo gente que piensa que es lícito y un deber divino matar y aniquilar con saña a todo el que no piensa como ellos. Lo que son todos los fascismos, por muy rojos que se proclamen.


----------



## algemeine (10 Sep 2020)

Seran cosas de la ley esa de amnesia historica, yo no olvido las cosas por las que sus socios no han pagado.


----------



## dabrute (10 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Así te pudras en mil infierno, hijo del puto satanás.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (10 Sep 2020)

Era como la tuna, que te venian a buscar


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Sep 2020)

si esto no es para pegarle un tiro al hijo de puta este, no sé a qué esperan que haga. Y a los de ETA que ahora van de políticos también, a todos.


----------



## santi (10 Sep 2020)

Diseño GLADIO.

Y luego lo del Viejo de la Montaña y tal.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (10 Sep 2020)

Aqui cuando el Miguel Angel Blanco Festival


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Sep 2020)

ETA ha sido barbarie en una época en la que ya Europa la dejó atrás (1945 en adelante).


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Subnormal, idiota.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2020)

Casanova Frank dijo:


> Unos ASESINOS endogámicos que pululaban por el norte y perfeccionaron el tiro en la nuca como saludo.
> Ejecutaron a todo tipo de víctimas: Policías, GC, niños, mujeres, políticos, empresarios, catedráticos... de todo



No tan endogámicos, que abundaban los apellidos de nuevos vascos dispuestos a ser más vascos que los de los 7 apellidos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Luftwache se ha superado y suelta un comentario genial. Aplaudid a Luftwuaje, chicos.




Así sois de miserables, blanqueando a una banda terrorista por el mero hecho de ser de hezkierdas.
Como te dije sois el mejor abono para amapolas que existe.


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Sep 2020)

Una banda de asesinos, cobardes e HIJOS DE PUTA. Que tuvieron los cojones de secuestrar a un pobre chaval que no le hizo mal a nadie y PEGARLE UN PUTO TIRO EN LA NUCA. Luego tiraron su cuerpo al lado de la carretera. 

Son asesinos de la misma ideologia que el gobierno. 

Iros a comer mierda los hijos de puta que quereis blanquearlos. No deberiais estar respirando fijaros lo que os digo.


----------



## juster (10 Sep 2020)

ASESINOS !!!!
COMO EL GOBIERNO QUE MATO A 50.000 IUDADANOS CON SU HACER !!!!!


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (10 Sep 2020)

Es que el terrorismo de ETA es de novatos comparado con el psoe


----------



## CommiePig (10 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



eta no existió, fueron los franquistas....


mantente pordiosero e indigente moral


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Sep 2020)

Lo dicho, un negociete para mandos de interior con los fondos reservados, para el propio entorno etarra más listo que vivía de estar en estas movidas y de los políticos que con el tema "eta, eta ,e ta eta..no hay otro tema"...desindustrializaron el país, metieron toda la moronegrada posible y 1000 cosas mas.

Practicamente en 20 años apenas hubo ya atentandos, seguimos "viviendo" de atentados de los 80 y 90...tuvimos muchos años del siglo XXI con menos muertos que corneados en fiestas populares al año.

Una puta patraña para monotematizar tertulias y telediarios

Atentado de López de Hoyos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Este atentado de 1993 con una eta totalmente rota, fue contra miembros de la elite de mando del ejército (EMD). En una furgo camuflada que iba al Estado Mayor de la Defensa...vamos con la eta post-bidart que no tenía ni para pipas , esto fue fruto de un chivatazo desde dentro por parte de gente del "sistema".

Este ataque lo tendría difícil hasta si un país enemigo con servicios secretos bien estructurados quisiese atentar en España.


----------



## Saluter (10 Sep 2020)

Era la prolongación de una guerra civil que todavía no había terminado, aunque los medios se esforzaran en aparentar y en decir otra cosa.


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Sep 2020)

una pena que la PUTA ETA y si entorno no haya sido derrotada militarmente y sin la aplicacion de las leyes que protegen a los civiles.

Tenian que haberlos tratado como COMBATIENTES ENEMIGOS ILEGALES. No son civiles, ni militares uniformados que respetan la convencion de Ginebra. Son basura que atenta contra “objetivos blandos” para causar el maximo terror posible. Deberian quedar exentos de derechos humanos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Sep 2020)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Así sois de miserables, blanqueando a una banda terrorista por el mero hecho de ser de hezkierdas.
> Como te dije sois el mejor abono para amapolas que existe.



Luftwaffe mosqueado, me nutre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Luftwaffe mosqueado, me nutre.




puta de Soros


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Sep 2020)

Etarras no eran solo los que apretaban el galtillo. Tenian una red de colaboradores que los apoyaban, les daban cobijo, manejaban las finanzas, planeaban los asesinatos, los secuestros, los atentados...

Y despues estaban todos aquellos que les apoyaban ideologicamente y no denunciaban sus asesinatos y mutilaciones. 

Estos son los HIJOS DE PUTA que los socialistas han puesto en el poder. Para esta mierda pagamos impuestos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Luftwaffe mosqueado, me nutre.



Buenas noticias pues para las amapolas.


----------



## rejon (10 Sep 2020)

Ayer Pedro Sánchez, en uno de los actos más vergonzosos cometidos por un presidente de España nunca, lamentó la muerte (suicidio) de un etarra en la cárcel. ....... Como es lerdo, cometió este desliz.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## Doctorat (10 Sep 2020)

Yo me acuerdo del atentado del Hipercor en Barcelona.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (10 Sep 2020)

Doctorat dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo del atentado del Hipercor en Barcelona.



57 muertos y 168 heridos en Cataluña por la banda terrorista E.T.A si mis datos no fallan, entre ellos Ernest Lluch


----------



## naburiano (10 Sep 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Innegable el daño hecho por ETA. Pero los que se ponen dignos son los que luego dicen que Franco tuvo que actuar en defensa de España y que más debería haber llenado las cunetas, de manera que no les molestan los asesinatos ni las víctimas ni el terrorismo, sino *SUS *asesinados, *SUS *víctimas, y el terrorismo que se ejerció contra ellos; todo se reduce a lucha entre facciones, así que lo siento por los asesinados, pero ni un poco por los que los utilizan para echárselos a la cara, que os den.



Mira, inútil, no mezcles churras con merinas, mucha gente que odia a ETA no es franquista. Traidor.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Sep 2020)

naburiano dijo:


> Mira, inútil, no mezcles churras con merinas, mucha gente que odia a ETA no es franquista. Traidor.



Claro, yo no justifico la violencia de ETA y soy de izquierdas. Sin embargo, mucha gente odia *sólo *la violencia de ETA y si no sigues su agenda y su uso obsceno de los muertos no eres "buen español"; yo no pienso seguir vuestra agenda, ya lo he explicado.


----------



## naburiano (10 Sep 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Claro, yo no justifico la violencia de ETA y soy de izquierdas. Sin embargo, mucha gente odia *sólo *la violencia de ETA y si no sigues su agenda y su uso obsceno de los muertos no eres "buen español"; yo no pienso seguir vuestra agenda, ya lo he explicado.



Tu eres imbécil y un traidor. Franquista tu puta madre, xenófobo de mierda!


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Sep 2020)

naburiano dijo:


> Tu eres imbécil y un traidor. Franquista tu puta madre, xenófobo de mierda!



Bueno, veo que no tiene más "argumentos" que la bilis, el insulto y la meada fuera de tiesto, que vaya bien.


----------



## Mig29 (10 Sep 2020)

Hijos de puta, por eso habría que fusilar a todos esos desgraciados.
Pero no nos engañemos, los excrementos de los etarras eran los tontos útiles, los verdaderamente malnacidos son los que recogieron las nueces.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Sep 2020)

Son vascos.

Tienen el gen del salvajismo.


----------



## jolu (10 Sep 2020)

Pues como el FRAP, pero ETA anunció el abandono de la lucha armada.


----------



## naburiano (10 Sep 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Bueno, veo que no tiene más "argumentos" que la bilis, el insulto y la meada fuera de tiesto, que vaya bien.



Tus comentarios son un insulto, no te sorprendas si recibes insultos como contestación. Vas en la línea gubernamental de descriminalizar y sacralizar a ETA, no mereces otra respuesta que el más profundo de los desprecios.


----------



## Hannibaal (10 Sep 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Innegable el daño hecho por ETA. Pero los que se ponen dignos son los que luego dicen que Franco tuvo que actuar en defensa de España y que más debería haber llenado las cunetas, de manera que no les molestan los asesinatos ni las víctimas ni el terrorismo, sino *SUS *asesinados, *SUS *víctimas, y el terrorismo que se ejerció contra ellos; todo se reduce a lucha entre facciones, así que lo siento por los asesinados, pero ni un poco por los que los utilizan para echárselos a la cara, que os den.



Eres escoria.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Sep 2020)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Eres escoria.



Evidentemente, carece de argumentos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Sep 2020)

0UTLAW dijo:


> Una que segun dicen, tenia a todo el estado persiguiendoles durante unos 40 años aproximadamente.
> 
> Pero que para aguantar tanto tiempo en la clandestinidad, con topos y demas... o eran muy listos los cabrones, o tal vez hay algo que no nos han contado, ni lo haran.



Francia + burguesía de Vascongadas

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fayser (10 Sep 2020)

La mayoría de españoles suscriben las palabras del gilipollas que tenemos por presidente. No lo olvidéis.


----------



## mecaweto (10 Sep 2020)

Era un Movimiento Nacional de Liberación, Aznar dixit.


----------



## reset (10 Sep 2020)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> El "Doctor" en económicas Pedro Sánchez dio ayer el pésame a los etarras que ocupan escaño de senadores por el suicidio de uno de los suyos, y se refirió al suicidado como "Miembro de la banda ETA", me gustaría saber qué tipo de banda era exactamente ETA ¿ De música ? ¿ Se ha suicidado un músico en Martutene ?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 426220
> ...



¿El matrimonio asesinado son los de Sevilla? Nunca había visto esa foto. Pobre gente.

Estoy casi convencido de que me cruce con los que los mataron, en su desplazamiento hacia Sevilla. Y además me lo olí, por cosas muy significativas.
(paso de dar más detalles)

Quiza una llamada pudo haber salvado a aquella pareja. O seguramente no hubiesen hecho ni puto caso.

Lástima de no haber tenido móvil en aquel momento.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (10 Sep 2020)

reset dijo:


> ¿El matrimonio asesinado son los de Sevilla? Nunca había visto esa foto. Pobre gente.
> 
> Estoy casi convencido de que me cruce con los que los mataron, en su desplazamiento hacia Sevilla. Y además me lo olí, por cosas muy significativas.
> (paso de dar más detalles)
> ...



No, son el Policia Nacional Pedro Baquero y su mujer, maestra y embarazada de 3 meses. Bilbao 1983. Ese mismo día la banda Terrorista E.T.A mató tambien a otro policía atado en su garaje


----------



## reset (10 Sep 2020)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> No, son el Policia Nacional Pedro Barquero y su mujer, maestra y *embarazada de 3 meses.* Bilbao 1983



Gracias

Pero joder.....peor me lo pones. 

A ver cuando hacen un documental en tv para que los más jóvenes puedan tener memoria histórica de lo que hacía eta.

Que a este paso aún les contarán que las muertes eran fotoshop, todo fruto de la inventiva de mala gente.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Sep 2020)

Ay,ay, sigue el hilo vivo, los PPeros no pueden vivir sin ETA.

Edito. en este caso son bocseros, seguro.


----------



## reset (10 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ay,ay, sigue el hilo vivo, los PPeros no pueden vivir sin ETA.
> 
> Edito. en este caso son bocseros, seguro.



No es por tocar los huevos, pero creo que ni peperos ni voxeros "viven" precisamente gracias a eta. 

Bueno, literalmente muchos ya no viven gracias a eta, incluidos socialistas y gente "que pasaba por allí". 

Con lo fácil que sería que todos repudiaran lo que hicieron y pasar página olvidándose de una puta vez de esa gente.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Sep 2020)

En febrero del 98 se presentó a la prensa el Foro de Ermua, que aglutina a unos 300 "intelectuales y políticos", entre ellos el catedratico de ascendencia judia Fernando Savater y el artista de filiacion masónica Agustin Ibarrola, para "debatir soluciones al terrorismo y combatir el fascismo vasco". Desde luego se trata de otro de esos "clubes" de necios que juegan a "ser importantes" apuntándose a eso de los diálogos pacifistas contra ETA. Pero lo más gracioso es lo de "combatir el fascismo vasco". Y es jocoso porque la prensa ha tomado como "norma", ordenada por los altos mandos de la democracia financiera $ionista que la domina, el acusar a ETA de "nazi" y "fascista", y ocultar sistemáticamente cualquier dato que ponga de manifiesto que ETA y su entorno son precisamente marxista-leninistas, antirracistas y antifascistas. Es curioso recordar que cuando se ha tomado documentación de ETA nunca la prensa ha expuesto que los libros y propaganda incautados eran de ideología izquierdista y comunista. También se oculta sistemáticamente que los grupos Y de apoyo a ETA están formados por radicales de izquierda, antirracistas y okupas, los mismos que apoyan las manifestaciones ANTIFASCISTAS en Bilbao.

Lo importante en este tema no es el hecho en sí, en realidad muy gastado, de llamar "nazi" o "fascista" a cualquiera, lo importante es comprender que la prensa MIENTE. Miente a sabiendas, de forma preprogramada por el mando judeocapitalista que la dirige. La prensa y los periodistas SABEN perfectamente que ETA nace en la izquierda y es de ideología leninista, unida a grupos de ultra-izquierda. Pero no lo dice porque "la izquierda", es decir, el progresismo, es una de las partes vitales del Sistema, es su "cara moral", de forma que una crítica al comunismo y al marxismo como "inductores ideológicos del terrorismo" sería en realidad un recordatorio del origen violento y dictatorial de la base ideológica "progresista", del propio sistema democratico. Los "intelectuales" del Sistema, una mayoría de ellos, han estado apoyando durante años a Stalin y a los regímenes comunistas, y eso hay que hacerlo olvidar.

Porque en realidad no sólo ETA es de origen y doctrina comunista, sino que la gran mayoría de los movimientos terroristas han tenido el mismo origen. Desde las Brigadas Rojas al Ejército Rojo, pasando por docenas de grupos como el GRAPO, en toda Europa, han tenido un origen absoluto en el marxismo. Y precisamente "fascistas" casi no ha habido grupos terroristas, dejando quizás como "excepción" la OAS francesa, mas bien derechista, y una pequeña parte del IRA original, no el posterior, que es también de ideología marxista.

Podrían aducir que ETA es "fascista" en tanto trata de imponer sus ideas por la fuerza de las armas y la violencia armada. Pero es que curiosamente TODOS los regímenes comunistas del mundo, todos, sin faltar uno sólo, esos que se arrogan sin complejos la titularidad genuina de la democracia, se han impuesto por la armas. Y curiosamente los dos regímenes "fascistas" más importantes, Hitler y Mussolini, ninguno usó jamás el terrorismo, jamás pusieron bombas o asesinaron como método de llegar al poder. Para colmo Hitler lo hizo de manera pacifica y democrática. De forma que en las "formas de alcanzar el poder" ETA está una vez más mucho más cerca del comunismo que del "fascismo".

Incluso los movimientos "fascistas" que llegaron al poder de forma violenta, como Franco (en realidad un militarismo anticomunista y ultra-clerical, pues lo que ganó la guerra en el 36 fue la reacción) no lo fue usando la táctica de ETA, el terrorismo, la bomba y el tiro en la nuca, sino la guerra abierta. Así que no hay paralelismo alguno entre ETA y los métodos fascistas, incluso los violentos.

Tampoco serviría la excusa de que ETA es "fascista" por su desprecio a la urnas y los votos. En primer lugar ¡ETA y HB apoyan la "democracia"!, apoyan una "democracia auténtica y autogestionada", como dicen las izquierdas. ETA y HB son "demócratas" en sus ideas, lo que pasa es que acusan a la actual "democracia" de ser falsa (en eso tienen razón) y reclaman una "democracia popular", al estilo de la implantada en la URSS, pues ese es y ha sido realmente su referente politico.

ETA jamás ha condenado a la democracia ni ha indicado que está contra la igualdad y el voto. ETA y HB se proclaman "superdemocráticos", lo mismo que bajo el comunismo todos eran "democracias populares", incluso ahora los regímenes comunistas que quedan, Corea, Cuba o China por ejemplo, se proclaman Democracias Populares, de igual forma que ETA se proclamaba "democrática". Mientras que los fascismos jamás han aceptado la idea de "voto" como fundamento de autoridad, y denuncian de base a la democracia igualitaria y parlamentaria. Por tanto una vez más ETA se parece mucho más al método comunista (llamar "democracia" a la dictadura) que el "fascista". La razón de la prensa judeomasonica al imponer la idea del ÚNICO malvado, el "fascista", el "nazi", es evidentemente mantener una coherencia con el "pacto del Fin de la Historia" que se firmó hace varias decadas: el Capitalismo de Mercado sería aceptado por toda la izquierda, indiscutido, y a cambio el pensamiento "progresista" de origen marxista (con lo que conlleva de arte degenerado, feminismo, homosexualidad, liberalismo de las costumbres, permisividad moral, mala educación, degradacion etica, aceptación de drogas, condescendencia con la delincuencia, apología de la igualdad no-económica, etc…) sería incluído como "doctrina oficial" de la derecha, cuyos jefes son todos masones.

Este pacto diabólico se ha cumplido a rajatabla, y por ello cualquier "enemigo" ya no puede ser "comunista", sino "nazi", "fascista", "supremacista", "intolerante", "violento", etc, pero jamás descubrir su relación con las ideas "progresistas" que ya son ahora las del propio Sistema. Por eso ahora todos los "malos" son nazis, sean realmente de la ideología que sean, eso no importa. Y es que marxismo y capitalismo están ahora en la base del Sistema, son su esencia.

ETA es espiritualmente de la misma esencia del Sistema, y los de Ermua son los mismos que antes aplaudían a los troskistas y se manifestaban con la hoz y el martillo cuando el comunismo esclavizaba media Europa con tanques y alambradas. Y si son del PP se identifican más con aquellos politicastros liberales de la "realpolitik" que montaban un McDonald en Moscú, sabiendo que el Comunismo acabaría por volver al redil materialista del Mercado, pues era cuestión de tiempo que los materialistas "científicos" de Engels se unieran a los materialistas "reales" de la Finanza.

El "espíritu de Ermua", de tufillo masonico, es tan repugnante como el de ETA. Ambos son unos mentirosos absolutos, ambos son demócratas, unos "demócrata-liberales" y otros "demócrata-populares". Y ambos mienten al definir sus objetivos: Ni ETA lucha por la libertad del mal llamado País Vasco, ni los de Ermua luchan contra el "fascismo vasco". La verdad es que ETA, instalada ahora en la gobernanza de España, es una narcobanda criminal que siguió matando por costumbre, porque es lo único que sabía hacer para mantener un cierto "poder" mafioso local. Y los de Ermua luchan para mantener el poder del Mercado, de la dictadura del dinero y lograr la Paz Universal de la Finanza Mundial Judía, la misma que quiere Clinton y Zapatero, Bush y Aznar, Trump y Abascal. La misma que ha ordenado Sión y el amo judío: la Paz del obediente y sumiso esclavo del Mercado y el dinero.


----------



## xasman (11 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ay,ay, sigue el hilo vivo, los PPeros no pueden vivir sin ETA.
> 
> Edito. en este caso son bocseros, seguro.



Que seas un hijodeputa por querer asesinar quien no piensa como tú, o equiparar a víctimas y verdugos, no es nada nuevo en los de "izquierdas".

Tengo curiosidad por saber que le dirías a los niños que se le pegaron clavos ardiendo con escamas de jabón en el atentado de Hipercor.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Sep 2020)

Vascos de chapela que se hacian pajas descuartizando gente.

El exterminio de esa gente no lo lamentaria.


----------



## rejon (11 Sep 2020)

Si esto no te remueve las tripas es que ya eres una de esas personas que gastan oxígeno sin merecerlo. ....


----------



## tururut12 (11 Sep 2020)

1979 y 1980 fueron los peores años de ETA. Casi un centenar de asesinatos al año respectivamente a manos de los terroristas. 

De esos años destacó este atentado:

«Los asesinatos de ETA en Ispáster». Crónica del asesinato de seis jóvenes guardia civiles – Asociación de Militares Españoles


----------



## tururut12 (11 Sep 2020)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> No, son el Policia Nacional Pedro Baquero y su mujer, maestra y embarazada de 3 meses. Bilbao 1983. Ese mismo día la banda Terrorista E.T.A mató tambien a otro policía atado en su garaje
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 427541



No es exactamente así. Los etarras querían secuestrar al teniente de la policía nacional Segarra para poderlo intercambiar por presos etarras. Cuando lo estaban introduciendo en el maletero del coche, llegó la pareja el marido era policía nacional


----------



## Picard (11 Sep 2020)

Políticos.. sueño con verlos algún día empalados y ardiendo en la puerta del Sol


----------



## ratoncitoperez (11 Sep 2020)

rejon dijo:


> Si esto no te remueve las tripas es que ya eres una de esas personas que gastan oxígeno sin merecerlo. ....



Lo de Irene Villa me lo topé yendo a casa de mi madre a comer, recuerdo como en una instantanea a la madre arrastrándose para ver lo que le había pasado a su hija. Sobrecogedor!
Efectivamente si esto no te encoge el alma, no te mereces el aire que respiras.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ay,ay, sigue el hilo vivo, los PPeros no pueden vivir sin ETA.
> 
> Edito. en este caso son bocseros, seguro.



Los que no pueden vivir sin ETA son los izmierdosos, el Fraudillo no sería presidente sin ellos.


----------



## auyador (11 Sep 2020)

¿Pedro Sanchez ha lamentado profundamente este suicidio?

Un ganadero se ahorca en la cárcel de Logroño: estaba preso por saltarse 16 veces el confinamiento

¿Y de este otro?

Los funcionarios de prisiones de Alcalá Meco denuncian el presunto suicidio de un interno | Alcalá Hoy

¿Y este otro?

Un interno se suicida en su celda de la cárcel de Badajoz – Panorama Extremadura


----------



## MarcoLicinioCraso (11 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Eso sí, las heridas de la guerra civil siguen muy abiertas y tal.

Reparación a los sefardíes, prioridad absoluta...

El "genocidio" gitano de Fernando VI y tal y eso

¡RI-DÍ-CU-LOS!


----------



## John Galt 007 (12 Sep 2020)

Es sabido que Franco ponia coches bomba y pegaba tiros en la nuca a inocentes en tiempos de paz para conseguir objetivos politicos.


----------



## Pitu24 (12 Sep 2020)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> ¿ Qué tipo de banda era ETA?



De las que se diseñan en una agencia de inteligencia extranjera y se controlan en función de los intereses de sus élites.


----------



## Demolition man (24 Abr 2021)

Los amigos de PIT y Errejón


----------



## JDM (24 Abr 2021)

Una banda terrorista como la banda terrorista que financia a VOX, que lleva 18.000 asesinados(18 veces mas que los miserables de ETA) y sigue activa a día de hoy.


----------



## Dr Robert (24 Abr 2021)

JDM dijo:


> Una banda terrorista como la banda terrorista que financia a VOX, que lleva 18.000 asesinados(18 veces mas que los miserables de ETA) y sigue activa a día de hoy.



Otia! 18.000 asesinatos ?? ¿en qué Comunidad Autónoma llevan más muertos?


----------



## dabrute (25 Abr 2021)

JDM dijo:


> Una banda terrorista como la banda terrorista que financia a VOX, que lleva 18.000 asesinados(18 veces mas que los miserables de ETA) y sigue activa a día de hoy.



Pal ignore, a pudrirse con sus compinches genocidas.


----------



## JDM (25 Abr 2021)

dabrute dijo:


> Pal ignore, a pudrirse con sus compinches genocidas.



¿En que universo me debería importar? Quédate con tus terroristas favoritos, en mi bando, ni uno. Tu con los terroristas que han matado mas de 6000 cristianos junto con el Daesh y yo exterminando a los que están con esos terroristas.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (17 Sep 2021)

¿ Se ha hecho finalmente el ignominioso homenaje al terrorista sanguinario Parot?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

ETA fue la unica organizacion politica que lucho frontalmente contra la dictadura franquista en este pais.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ETA fue la unica organizacion politica que lucho frontalmente contra la dictadura franquista en este pais.



Claro y por eso mató a mas de 900 inocentes......seras caradura sinverguenza.......


----------



## TravellerLatam (17 Sep 2021)

Qué rápido que olvida la sociedad española... que verguenza que pena


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ETA fue la unica organizacion politica que lucho frontalmente contra la dictadura franquista en este pais.



Le cogió el gusto a eso de " luchar frontalmente" y dió casi 700 muertos más de propina en democracia


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Claro y por eso mató a mas de 900 inocentes......seras caradura sinverguenza.......



Nada comparado con los 300.000 que mataron los franquistas en las cunetas.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Nada comparado con los 300.000 muertos que mataron los franquistas en las cunetas.



Que penita que se olvidadaran de ti ....simplon...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Que penita que se olvidadaran de ti ....simplon...



Afortunadamente aun no habia nacido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Le cogió el gusto a eso de " luchar frontalmente" y dió casi 700 muertos más de propina en democracia



Democracia tutelada por los franquistas.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Democracia tutelada por los franquistas.



¿ Entonces hasta que año según Usted los asesinatos de ETA estarían justificados por ser España una dictadura o una democracia tutelada por Franquistas?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Entonces hasta que año según Usted los asesinatos de ETA estarían justificados por ser España una dictadura o una Democracia tutelada por Franquistas?



No justifico las acciones de ETA una vez legalizada la izquierda abertzale, pero creo que seria demasiado simplista decir que ETA haya sido unicamente una organizacion terrorista, tambien fue una organizacion antifranquista, y la unica que desde el primer momento supo ver que esta democracia estaba totalmente manipulada y encorsetada.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

*LA HISTORIA DE ETA EN 8 MINUTOS:

*


----------



## Bastardos (17 Sep 2021)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Le cogió el gusto a eso de " luchar frontalmente" y dió casi 700 muertos más de propina en democracia



700,900 joder esto parece la ADL


----------



## Bastardos (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Nada comparado con los 300.000 que mataron los franquistas en las cunetas.



Como se llama la peli para bajarla, gracias


----------



## Bastardos (17 Sep 2021)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Le cogió el gusto a eso de " luchar frontalmente" y dió casi 700 muertos más de propina en democracia



Te falto después de la amnistía ya que estaban presos,gracias UCD o CDs no sé que partido fue el de la amnistía tenía seis meses.Pensar por un momento como un general franquista hacer y deshacer a tu antojo y de repente ver cómo día sí y día también les enpiezan a liquidar es acojonante.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

Bastardos dijo:


> Como se llama la peli para bajarla, gracias



Que tal, "Operacion Ogro", si no la ha visto nunca se la recomiendo encarecidamente.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

Resumiendo:   

*¿ Qué tipo de banda era ETA?

Una banda de asesinos cobardes e HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA.*


----------



## Bastardos (17 Sep 2021)

A mí me contó un picoleto amigo tenía 24 años y estaba destinado en intxaurrondo y me dijo que no podían levantar las persianas,vivían con manía persecutoria todos,por cierto el eligió Vascongadas porque se cobraba más,también conocí un inspector que estuvo en los años de plomo,lo retiraron del cuerpo por problemas psiquiátricos,es peor lo que no se ve de lo que dejó Eta que lo que se ve (muertos)


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (17 Sep 2021)

¿Con ETA te refieres al CNI y la CIA no?


----------



## Bastardos (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que tal, "Operacion Ogro", si no la ha visto nunca se la recomiendo encarecidamente.



Vi la de lobo,esa no gracias.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No justifico las acciones de ETA una vez legalizada la izquierda abertzale, pero creo que seria demasiado simplista decir que ETA haya sido unicamente una organizacion terrorista, tambien fue una organizacion antifranquista, y la unica que desde el primer momento supo ver que esta democracia estaba totalmente manipulada y encorsetada.



Herri Batasuna se legaliza en 1986 y E.T.A comete 41 asesinatos en 1986. En 1987, ya legalizada Herri Batasuna, E.T.A vuelve a cometer 41 asesinatos. Entiendo que para Usted los 41 asesinatos de 1986 estarían justificados, y los 41 de 1987 ya no.


----------



## gabrielo (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Nada comparado con los 300.000 que mataron los franquistas en las cunetas.



HOSTIAS HAY QUE PROHINIR A ABASCAL QUE VIAJE CON EL MINISTERIO DEL TIEMPO Y FUSILE A 260000 ROJOS.

CUIDADITO EL PROXIMO VIAJE DE ABASCAL FUSILARA A TODOS LOS ANTEPASADOS DE FALCONETTI .


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Herri Batasuna se legaliza en 1986 y E.T.A comete 41 asesinatos en 1986. En 1987, ya legalizada Herri Batasuna, E.T.A vuelve a cometer 41 asesinatos. Entiendo que para Usted los 41 asesinatos de 1986 estarían justificados, y los 41 de 1987 ya no.



Podria decirse que si. De hecho existe claramente un antes y un despues dentro de ETA a partir de ese momento, sin olvidar el fallecimiento de Txomin en el 87 tras las conversaciones de Argel.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> *Herri Batasuna *se legaliza en 1986 y E.T.A comete 41 asesinatos en 1986. En 1987, ya legalizada Herri Batasuna, E.T.A vuelve a cometer 41 asesinatos. Entiendo que para Usted los 41 asesinatos de 1986 estarían justificados, y los 41 de 1987 ya no.



Era la misma basura asesina etarra....


----------



## Bastardos (17 Sep 2021)

Porque será que los etarras recién detenidos saltaban por las ventanas de las comisarías,es un misterio haber si lo desenmascaran las razones,buen los vascos son muy de deportes de alto riesgo de ahí salió el salto base dicen


----------



## Bastardos (17 Sep 2021)

Desde luego cuando dispararon al de HB aquí en Madrid en un restaurante y no lo matan es que es de coña.


----------



## Bastardos (17 Sep 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> ¿Con ETA te refieres al CNI y la CIA no?



Que CNI y cía,si en país vasco se fabricaban armas las famosas Astra muy buenas por cierto en Eibar,no es muy difícil pegar un tiro por atrás como un maricon,otra cosa es viéndole la cara,Putos cobardes


----------



## Carles Lòpes (17 Sep 2021)

Pavlo iglesias se pone palote con esas fotos


----------



## cerilloprieto (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Nada comparado con los 300.000 que mataron los franquistas en las cunetas.



Tú eres un criminal con todas las letras. Seguramente no hayas empuñado en tu despreciable existencia un arma, pero los gilipollas descerebrados como tú, sois a efectos prácticos igual de dañinos.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (17 Sep 2021)

Bastardos dijo:


> Que CNI y cía,si en país vasco se fabricaban armas las famosas Astra muy buenas por cierto en Eibar,no es muy difícil pegar un tiro por atrás como un maricon,otra cosa es viéndole la cara,Putos cobardes



Detrás de TODAS las bandas terroristas están los servicios de "Inteligencia", bueno detrás de prácticamente todo.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Sep 2021)

Lo mas parecido a ETA es el ISIS


----------



## Hermericus (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Nada comparado con los 300.000 que mataron los franquistas en las cunetas.



Que va fueron 30.000.000

Gilipollas.


----------



## Manero empaque (17 Sep 2021)

La derecha española no es nadie sin ETA. Es la verdad. Para entender ETA hay una película: Lobo. Y una serie de Movistar (cosa curiosa) que también deja entrever que hay mucho más de lo que nos han contado, pero mucho más. Las derechas, todas, incluidas las internacionales, necesitan el discurso del terrorismo, como USA con los talibanes, pero ya vemos lo que pasa luego.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Tú eres un criminal con todas las letras. Seguramente no hayas empuñado en tu despreciable existencia un arma, pero los gilipollas descerebrados como tú, sois a efectos prácticos igual de dañinos.



Sin ETA la dictadura franquista hubiese durado mas tiempo. O cuando menos, nunca he oido a ningun lider politico democratico condenando el atentado contra Carrero Blanco, luego el terrorismo etarra no le debio venir tan mal a la democracia española.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Claro los muertos de hace 100 años hay que recordarlos los de hace 15 ni existieron, serás hijo de la gran puta


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Sin ETA la dictadura franquista hubiese durado mas tiempo. O cuando menos, nunca he oido a ningun lider politico democratico condenando el atentado contra Carrero Blanco, luego el terrorismo etarra *no le debio venir tan mal a la democracia española.*



Eso se lo dices a los familiares de los cerca de los 900 asesinatos de estos HDLGP...eres un sinverguenza.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Eso se lo dices a los familiares de los cerca de 990 asesinatos de estos HDLGP...eres un sinverguenza.



Y que le decimos a los familiares de las victimas del franquismo enterradas en fosas comunes que todavia estan sin juzgar ni desenterrar.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y que le decimos a los familiares de las victimas del franquismo enterradas en fosas comunes que todavia estan sin juzgar ni desenterrar.



Que pueden ir a preguntar porque sólo el 30% del dinero ha ido destinado a eso y el 70% a fundaciones, partidos y agitación y propaganda? Quizás debas empezar por hay o por alguno que tiene familiares muertos en el 36 y otros asesinados por eta por ejemplo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que pueden ir a preguntar porque sólo el 30% del dinero ha ido destinado a eso y el 70% a fundaciones, partidos y agitación y propaganda? Quizás debas empezar por hay o por alguno que tiene familiares muertos en el 36 y otros asesinados por eta por ejemplo



Cuantos asesinos franquistas conoce usted que hayan pagado por tan solo alguno de sus crimenes.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y que le decimos a los familiares de las victimas del franquismo enterradas en fosas comunes que todavia estan sin juzgar ni desenterrar.



No nos cuentes milongas,eso fue en una guerra civil...nada tiene que ver con los asesinos japutas de eta.....


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> No nos cuentes milongas,eso fue en una guerra civil...nada tiene que ver con los asesinos japutas de eta.....



Si eso fue por una guerra civil, entonces lo de ETA seria por una guerra de guerrillas.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cuantos asesinos franquistas conoce usted que hayan pagado por tan solo alguno de sus crimenes.



Más o menos los mismos que comunistas en muchos sitios, acaso ahora hay homenajes en las calles a franquistas? Acaso como gentuza como usted que defiende a eta y está en contra de la cadena perpetúa condenaría lo de rudolf hess? Vaya a cagar que se les ve el plumero, si mueren por franco víctimas si mueren por eta o por mao tse tum están bien muertos


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si eso fue por una guerra civil, entonces lo de ETA seria por una guerra de guerrillas.



Porque eran unos asesinos hijosdeputa...fin de la cita.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Porque eran unos asesinos hijosdeputa...fin de la cita.



Si los etarras eran eso que usted dice y terminaron casi todos en chirona, como es que los asesinos franquistas se fueron todos de rositas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Más o menos los mismos que comunistas en muchos sitios, acaso ahora hay homenajes en las calles a franquistas? Acaso como gentuza como usted que defiende a eta y está en contra de la cadena perpetúa condenaría lo de rudolf hess? Vaya a cagar que se les ve el plumero, si mueren por franco víctimas si mueren por eta o por mao tse tum están bien muertos



Cada manifestacion o concentracion de VOX ya supone un homenaje franquista.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si los etarras eran eso que usted dice y terminaron casi todos en chirona, como es que los asesinos franquistas se fueron todos de rositas.



Como carrillo o la pasionaria no? O esos eran freedom fighters acaso?


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si los etarras eran eso que usted dice y terminaron casi todos en chirona, como es que los asesinos franquistas se fueron todos de rositas.



Todavia hay mas de 350 asesinatos de estos asesinos sin aclarar.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cada manifestacion o concentracion de VOX ya supone un homenaje franquista.



Serás escoria hijoputa, y del pp y de ciudadanos también no? En cambio las de los podemitas o los batasunos son akelarres democráticos


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro los muertos de hace 100 años hay que recordarlos los de hace 15 ni existieron, serás hijo de la gran puta



No podéis vivir sin ETA, pringaos.


----------



## Carles Lòpes (17 Sep 2021)

Los suv son buenos porque no tienes que agacharte tanto para ver si te han puesto una bomba lapa. Los suv hubieran salvado vidas de existir en aquella epoca.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> No podéis vivir sin ETA, pringaos.



Ni vosotros sin Franco escoria


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Serás escoria hijoputa, y del pp y de ciudadanos también no? En cambio las de los *podemitas o los batasunos son akelarres democráticos*



O de los naZionalistas como han demostrado este 11M.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Serás escoria hijoputa, y del pp y de ciudadanos también no? En cambio las de los podemitas o los batasunos son akelarres democráticos



La mayoria de los lideres del PP y de Ciudadanos, habrian apoyado el golpe de estado de Franco.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

Citando hilos del año 2020, pringaos fascistas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ni vosotros sin Franco escoria



Mentira y hay una diferencia muy clara, pringao.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Todavia hay mas de 350 asesinatos de estos asesinos sin aclarar.



Probablemente haya fosas comunes con mas victimas del franquismo enterradas juntas.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La mayoria de los lideres del PP y de Ciudadanos, habrian apoyado el golpe de estado de Franco.



Y gentuza como tú las checas y que desollasen a Andreu Nin


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La mayoria de los lideres del PP y de Ciudadanos, habrian apoyado el golpe de estado de Franco.



Pero entre comillas por ser unos cobardes.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Mentira y hay una diferencia muy clara, pringao.



Sí la diferencia está en los muertos que llorais, los que matais vosotros no merecen ni el recuerdo, asesino


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Y gentuza como tú las checas y que desollasen a Andreu Nin



Mira Mamá, un neofranquista dando coletazos!!


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Mira Mamá, un neofranquista dando coletazos!!



Mira papá un demócrata de los gulags dando lecciones, a esparragar asesino


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sí la diferencia está en los muertos que llorais, los que matais vosotros no merecen ni el recuerdo, asesino



Yo no he matado a nadie no te pases y deja la botella, pringao.

Escribir borracho en un foro, qué vergüenza!


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Yo no he matado a nadie no te pases y deja la botella, pringao.
> [/QUOTEN
> Pq no tuviste ni oportunidad ni cojones y deja el porro fumeta


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


>


----------



## Lefri (17 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Citando hilos del año 2020, pringaos fascistas.



Es bueno, no olvidar nunca lo miserable que es Sánchez.

¿te jode?


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

a cagar cacho mierda


----------



## Roberto Malone (17 Sep 2021)

Después del 78, fueron los más tontos del PV.

Tontos útiles, herramientas políticas. Igual que los lazis que salen a la calle a liarla solo cuando se lo ordenan.

Ahora el karma está asolando aquella tierra moralmente podrida. La pena es por la gente realmente inteligente y de bien que vive por allí, que tiene que tragar toda la mierda que se cuece allí.

Los que pueden, se vienen al sur.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

Eta era una banda que dejaba temblar los huevos a los fachas.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Eta era una banda que dejaba temblar los huevos a los fachas.



Incluida tu puta madre,,,,,GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2021)

Yo no soy de ellos, pero tu mira a los tuyos.

70 años de fascismo, te parece poco??????

Edito: mejor aún, que te vayas a tomar por culo.


----------



## Pio Pio (17 Sep 2021)

Aún leeis al hijo de la gran puta de Rudi Rocker? basura tironucable.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (17 Sep 2021)

El PSOE y sus votantes 
El PP y sus votantes 
Etc etc


----------



## skan (18 Sep 2021)

Unos malnacidos hijos de puta y cobardes.


----------



## Sievert (18 Sep 2021)

Gente de paz, eso es lo que son.


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Sep 2021)

Y las victimas que hacen al respecto???
Porque yo no veo que hagan nada, me refiero a acciones style Napoles y tal.....

El respeto hay que ganarselo con la fuerza y no con el victimismo.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Eta era una banda que dejaba temblar los huevos a los fachas.



Menudo hijo de puta que eres, tú, tu puta madre muerta y el maricón de tu padre.

Eta ha asesinado a todo el que ha podido, civiles indefensos en su mayoria.

Pero la culpa es nuestra, de los Españoles, en un pais normal con eta matando una semana si y la otra tambien la gente habria votado a partidos politicos radicales para acabar con todos los regionalismos asesinos, pena de muerte para sseparatistas asesinos y desaparicion de las comunidades autonomas, en dos legislaturas se tendria que haber acabado con todos los sseparatismos en España.


----------



## juster (18 Sep 2021)

DELEZNABLE Y COBARDE !!!!!
VIVA FRANCO !!!!


----------



## Teuro (18 Sep 2021)

0UTLAW dijo:


> Una que segun dicen, tenia a todo el estado persiguiendoles durante unos 40 años aproximadamente.
> 
> Pero que para aguantar tanto tiempo en la clandestinidad, con topos y demas... o eran muy listos los cabrones, o tal vez hay algo que no nos han contado, ni lo haran.



Pues que estaba sostenida por "nuestros aliados". Así de sencillo. Fue un instrumento de chantaje y sometimiento de España por parte de nuestros queridos aliados. Al igual que el independentismo catalán, el 11M y demás cositas raras que pasan en España.

Anda que no ha sacado Francia concesiones en España a cambio de "migajas" en la lucha contra Eta.


----------



## SrPurpuron (18 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Nada comparado con los 300.000 que mataron los franquistas en las cunetas.



Franquistas que mataron más que ETA, ergo ETA fue menos perjudicial que Franco ergo ETA fue menos dañina ergo ETA no era tan mala ergo ETA pudo ser algo hasta positivo ergo ETA fue mejor que Franco ergo ETA fue un mal necesario ergo ETA contribuyó a la democracia ergo ETA buena.

Hagamos el mismo ejercicio con Hitler y Stalin. Los comunistas mataron más que Hitler, ergo Hitler fue menos perjudicial que Stalin y Mao ergo Hitler fue menos dañino que Stalin o Mao ergo el nazismo mató menos que el comunismo ergo el nazismo fue un mal necesario ergo Hitler fue más bueno que Stalin ergo el nazismo fue mejor que el comunismo. ¿A qué suena absurdo? Pues así es tu razonamiento.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Sep 2021)

Vamos a hablar de ETA de nuevo que esto se acaba!!!!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Sep 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Franquistas que mataron más que ETA, ergo ETA fue menos perjudicial que Franco ergo ETA fue menos dañina ergo ETA no era tan mala ergo ETA pudo ser algo hasta positivo ergo ETA fue mejor que Franco ergo ETA fue un mal necesario ergo ETA contribuyó a la democracia ergo ETA buena.
> 
> Hagamos el mismo ejercicio con Hitler y Stalin. Los comunistas mataron más que Hitler, ergo Hitler fue menos perjudicial que Stalin y Mao ergo Hitler fue menos dañino que Stalin o Mao ergo el nazismo mató menos que el comunismo ergo el nazismo fue un mal necesario ergo Hitler fue más bueno que Stalin ergo el nazismo fue mejor que el comunismo. ¿A qué suena absurdo? Pues así es tu razonamiento.



Vayamos al trasfondo politico a la hora de enjuiciar cada caso.

¿Estaba el nazismo justificado de algun modo? A mi modo de ver, absolutamente no. Y prueba de ello, es que su fundamento basico era el del odio irracional hacia el judaismo y el comunismo, que no tenian ningun tipo de culpa de los problemas de Alemania tras la primera guerra mundial. Por cierto, muchos judios alemanes tambien combatieron en dicha guerra en favor del Kaiser. Hitler era basicamente un trastornado mental cegado por sus propias frustraciones personales que supo explotar la necesidad de buscar alguna clase de culpables de los males del pueblo aleman, sumado a las ansias de revanchismo tras la derrota en la gran guerra. En realidad eso mismo podria decirse de todos los demas lideres del nazismo, Himmler, Goering, Hess, Bormann, etc...

Stalin era otro frustrado que vio en el afan revolucionario bolchevique la oportunidad de llegar a ser alguien en la vida. Pero en el caso del comunismo y de la revolucion rusa, si que existia un trasfondo politico y social que le daban sentido tanto a los postulados de Marx y de Engels, como al posterior estallido de dicha revolucion. Y prueba de ello, es que el comunismo sigue siendo una ideologia politica perfectamente aceptada y reconocida por su papel historico y contemporaneo. Y eso a pesar de sus multiples errores. Lo cual, por cierto, lo diferencia totalmente del nazismo o el fascismo.

Y por ultimo llegamos al problema del terrorismo, y mas concretamente al del terrorismo etarra.

Pues bien, aunque politicamente siga siendo incorrecto reconocerlo, ETA desempeño un papel crucial en la lucha antifranquista, y no olvidemos que hasta practicamente finales de los ochenta, y aun a pesar de estar en plena decada de los años de plomo, seguia gozando de un importante respaldo social en Euskadi. Y no cabe otra explicacion que buscarla en un proceso de transicion politica hacia la democracia que no supuso nunca una verdadera ruptura con el pasado franquista en este pais. Otro tema seria hasta que punto la lucha armada deberia haber continuado o no, o hasta cuando. Pero los fines por los que el terrorismo etarra comenzo a dar sus primeros pasos a finales de los sesenta, estaban sobradamente justificados, y durante la decada de los setenta tambien. Pero ya en la decada de los ochenta, seria cuando ETA se comenzo a equivocar de estrategia politica, y por lo tanto tambien de accion. Especialmente a partir de la disolucion de ETA-pm, quedando solo ETA-m, hasta entrar en una deriva de radicalizacion de la violencia que supuso ir perdiendo el apoyo popular.

De todos modos, dicho error, el de optar por continuar una especie de huida hacia adelante, lo terminaron pagando a base de acabar todos en la carcel, sacrificando lo mejor de sus vidas precisamente por haber acabado con la vida de mucha gente inocente. Cosa que no puede decirse de ni uno solo de los criminales que apoyaron el golpe de estado militar del 36, la sucesiva guerra civil en el bando de los insurrectos, y la posterior dictadura que se prolongaria durante cuarenta largos años, para dar lugar finalmente a un proceso de transicion democratica completamente fraudulento.


----------



## Cancerigeno (18 Sep 2021)

Y al final van a ser todos negros por esos lares jajaja que panda de payasos.


----------



## rejon (18 Sep 2021)

ETA fue y sigue siendo una organización terrorista y sanguinaria, asesina de 900 personas incluidos docenas de niños e incluso bebés.

Una organización del coberde tiro en la nuca o el coche bomba. Lo peor que puede hacer un ser humano.

Basura inmunda, criminal. Ratas asquerosas manchadas con la sangre de inocentes. Y ahora, socios de Sánchez.


----------



## koul (19 Sep 2021)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Lo de Irene Villa me lo topé yendo a casa de mi madre a comer, recuerdo como en una instantanea a la madre arrastrándose para ver lo que le había pasado a su hija. Sobrecogedor!
> Efectivamente si esto no te encoge el alma, no te mereces el aire que respiras.



Ese atentado fué por la mañana temprano.


----------



## koul (19 Sep 2021)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Menudo hijo de puta que eres, tú, tu puta madre muerta y el maricón de tu padre.
> 
> Eta ha asesinado a todo el que ha podido, civiles indefensos en su mayoria.
> 
> Pero la culpa es nuestra, de los Españoles, en un pais normal con eta matando una semana si y la otra tambien la gente habria votado a partidos politicos radicales para acabar con todos los regionalismos asesinos, pena de muerte para sseparatistas asesinos y desaparicion de las comunidades autonomas, en dos legislaturas se tendria que haber acabado con todos los sseparatismos en España.



Usar a ETA para tus fines políticos...en poco te diferencias de ellos.


----------



## imaginARIO (19 Sep 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ETA ha sido barbarie en una época en la que ya Europa la dejó atrás (1945 en adelante).



Olvidas, el IRA, RAF, Brigadas Rojas...terrorismo moraco, y la guerra de Yugoslavia.
Del 45 hasta ahora ha seguido habiendo horror para rato.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Vayamos al trasfondo politico a la hora de enjuiciar cada caso.
> 
> ¿Estaba el nazismo justificado de algun modo? A mi modo de ver, absolutamente no. Y prueba de ello, es que su fundamento basico era el del odio irracional hacia el judaismo y el comunismo, que no tenian ningun tipo de culpa de los problemas de Alemania tras la primera guerra mundial. Por cierto, muchos judios alemanes tambien combatieron en dicha guerra en favor del Kaiser. Hitler era basicamente un trastornado mental cegado por sus propias frustraciones personales que supo explotar la necesidad de buscar alguna clase de culpables de los males del pueblo aleman, sumado a las ansias de revanchismo tras la derrota en la gran guerra. En realidad eso mismo podria decirse de todos los demas lideres del nazismo, Himmler, Goering, Hess, Bormann, etc...
> 
> ...



ETA mató más en la democracia, tu argumento queda desmontado totalmente... y de antifranquistas tenian lo que yo de torero.

Estoy hasta los huevos de ver izquierdosos blanqueadores.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2021)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> El "Doctor" en económicas Pedro Sánchez dio ayer el pésame a los etarras que ocupan escaño de senadores por el suicidio de uno de los suyos, y se refirió al suicidado como "Miembro de la banda ETA". Me gustaría saber qué tipo de banda era exactamente ETA ¿ De música ? ¿ Se ha suicidado un músico en Martutene ?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 426220
> ...



Para que no se olvide.


----------



## Sr Julian (19 Sep 2021)

koul dijo:


> Usar a ETA para tus fines políticos...en poco te diferencias de ellos.



Menuda gilipollada acabas de poner, es como si yo digo a todos los progres que usan a Franco para sus fines politicos que no los diferencia a los Franquistas o a los que usan a los Nazis no los diferencia o que los que usan a los maricones son maricones tambien o que a los que critican a los racistas son racistas tambien.

A la basura equidistante como tu se le ve el plumero desde lejos intentando blanquear a los asesinos y poniendolos al mismo nivel que los democratas.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Vamos a hablar de ETA de nuevo que esto se acaba!!!!



Pues nada saquemos a Franco,que esto no se acaba....que ilusos...


----------



## gabrielo (19 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Pues nada saquemos a Franco,que esto no se acaba....que ilusos...



la progres cuando hablamos de eta dice que eso es pasado que el ultimo asesinato fue en el 2010 y a continuación hablan de las cunetas de la guerra civil.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

gabrielo dijo:


> la progres cuando hablamos de eta dice que eso es pasado que el ultimo asesinato fue en el 2010 y a continuación hablan de las cunetas de la guerra civil.



Pero tu no sabes lo que mola eso entre la progresia


----------



## bigmaller (19 Sep 2021)

A franco lo saca el estado asesino español... Osea, el psoe... Y a ETA la saca el estado asesino español, osea, el pp.... Es lo miiissmooooo so gilipollassssss


rejon dijo:


> Pues nada saquemos a Franco,que esto no se acaba....que ilusos...


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

Esta imagen admite pocas interpretaciones. Homenajes?. La Democracia es Memoria, es Justicia, es Firmeza ante el terror y con quién lo justifica, es rechazo a su blanqueo


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Sep 2021)

Esos HDP asesinos son los socios de Fraudez y la banda socialista.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (19 Sep 2021)

Ni olvido ni perdón PARA EL FRANQUISMO.


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Sep 2021)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Ni olvido ni perdón PARA EL FRANQUISMO.



Ni olvido ni perdón para el comunismo y el separatismo.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

Ya vereis,en muy poco tiempo nos querrán convencer de que los etarras eran antifascistas y no terroristas y asesinos.


----------



## OYeah (19 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Esta imagen admite pocas interpretaciones. Homenajes?. La Democracia es Memoria, es Justicia, es Firmeza ante el terror y con quién lo justifica, es rechazo a su blanqueo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 779790




Muchas gracias por la foto.

Soy de izquierdas, el foro entero lo sabe, un rojo, pero a los etarras y a los que están paseando a Otegi por el Congreso les pegaba dos tiros, sin dudarlo en ningún momento. Crean mucho dolor en el mundo, es mejor eliminar eso, por nuestro bien.

Pedro Sánchez pactando con Bildu entró en mi lista.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cuantos asesinos franquistas conoce usted que hayan pagado por tan solo alguno de sus crimenes.



Cuántos de esos hay?
Porque no querrás irte al contexto de la guerra civil.


----------



## OYeah (19 Sep 2021)

Dos tiros. PUM, PUM. El primero Otegi.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Sep 2021)

Bueno, aquí te vas al ignore fachilla de mierda, pero si te estuviera delante....................., fachilla de mierda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Sep 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Cuántos de esos hay?
> Porque no querrás irte al contexto de la guerra civil.



A que contexto se refiere, para mi la guerra civil fue provocada a raiz de un golpe de estado dado por unos salvapatrias de tres al cuarto para acabar con el sistema democratico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> ETA mató más en la democracia, tu argumento queda desmontado totalmente... y de antifranquistas tenian lo que yo de torero.
> 
> Estoy hasta los huevos de ver izquierdosos blanqueadores.



En la pseudodemocracia, querra decir usted. Y con el atentado contra Carrera Blanco, hicieron mas por la lucha antifranquista que el PSOE y el PCE juntos durante cuarenta años de dictadura y represion politica.


----------



## TioPedrito (19 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A que contexto se refiere, para mi la guerra civil fue provocada a raiz de un golpe de estado dado por unos salvapatrias de tres al cuarto para acabar con el sistema democratico.



Sistema democrático la segunda República? Usted no aabe de lo que habla. 


Enviado desde mi ELS-NX9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Sep 2021)

TioPedrito dijo:


> Sistema democrático la segunda República? Usted no aabe de lo que habla.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ELS-NX9 mediante Tapatalk



¿Acaso era mas democratico el regimen franquista?


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

ETA depone las armas hace 10 años y la progresia no se acuerda de lo que es.

Franco lleva muerto 46 años y lo tienen en la boca a diario.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A que contexto se refiere, para mi la guerra civil fue provocada a raiz de un golpe de estado dado por unos salvapatrias de tres al cuarto para acabar con el sistema democratico.



Para ti. Para la gente normal fue otra cosa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Sep 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Para ti. Para la gente normal fue otra cosa.


----------



## OYeah (19 Sep 2021)

Sobre la Guerra Civil: vale ya de mentiras y darle la vuelta a todo. Se ha demostrado de manera irrefutable que la izquierda amañó las elecciones y fue el punto ya de no retorno, la gota que rebasó el vaso.

Vale ya. De parte de un rojo, vale ya de mentir con eso.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Debes ser como el de la imagen, pero en caucásico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Sep 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Sobre la Guerra Civil: vale ya de mentiras y darle la vuelta a todo. Se ha demostrado de manera irrefutable que la izquierda amañó las elecciones y fue el punto ya de no retorno, la gota que rebasó el vaso.
> 
> Vale ya. De parte de un rojo, vale ya de mentir con eso.



Lo que esta sobradamente demostrado es que durante cuarenta años nadie pudo votar por culpa de la derecha.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

Este asesino japuta puso una bomba lapa debajo del asiento derecho del coche un guardia civil, justo donde todas las mañanas se sentaba uno de los hijos del agente para llevarlo al colegio.

Lo sabían porque siempre hacían seguimiento de sus víctimas. El padre dijo: "saqué a mi hijo a trozos"


----------



## OYeah (19 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Este asesino japuta puso una bomba lapa debajo del asiento derecho del coche un guardia civil, justo donde todas las mañanas se sentaba uno de los hijos del agente para llevarlo al colegio.
> 
> Lo sabían porque siempre hacían seguimiento de sus víctimas. El padre dijo: "saqué a mi hijo a trozos"
> 
> ...




Lo que yo te diga: pum, pum. 

Y salimos ganando todos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Esta imagen admite pocas interpretaciones. Homenajes?. La Democracia es Memoria, es Justicia, es Firmeza ante el terror y con quién lo justifica, es rechazo a su blanqueo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 779790



Te pongo otra foto para reforzar tu mensaje







¡Hay que ser un autentico Hijo de Puta para hacer esto...no te digo ya los que lo justifican!


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Sep 2021)

Eres muy lento en responder. Hasta nunca, pompero.


----------



## koul (19 Sep 2021)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Menuda gilipollada acabas de poner, es como si yo digo a todos los progres que usan a Franco para sus fines politicos que no los diferencia a los Franquistas o a los que usan a los Nazis no los diferencia o que los que usan a los maricones son maricones tambien o que a los que critican a los racistas son racistas tambien.
> 
> A la basura equidistante como tu se le ve el plumero desde lejos intentando blanquear a los asesinos y poniendolos al mismo nivel que los democratas.



Utilizar la coartada de Eta para llevar a cabo tus ideas políticas es utilizar a los muertos para tus fines. Es lo que habéis hecho siempre los putos derechistas. 
Los que somos de allí y hemos estado en frente de los batasunos aprendimos a odiar a los terroristas totalitarios vascos. Pero fué llegar a España y ver el totalitarismo y cerrilismo de los derechuzos españoles y el asco lo compartís a partes iguales. Sois unos hipócritas de puta madre, todo lo que se os diga es poco porque sois unos miserables sin valores ni principios. 

Lo de demócrata no lo dirás por tí ni por el 90% de este foro, no? 
Os viene grande a los derechuzos españoles la democracia occidental. Tenéis alma totalitaria.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (2 Oct 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> La derecha española no es nadie sin ETA. Es la verdad. Para entender ETA hay una película: Lobo. Y una serie de Movistar (cosa curiosa) que también deja entrever que hay mucho más de lo que nos han contado, pero mucho más. Las derechas, todas, incluidas las internacionales, necesitan el discurso del terrorismo, como USA con los talibanes, pero ya vemos lo que pasa luego.



Y los sociatas tambien. Con el tema de ETA mamoneaba todo Dios y no hace falta ver peliculas y series para saberlo. Habia un chiringuito en todo eso del que chupaba todo quisqui, derechas, izquierdas, policia, terroristas, funcionarios, periodistas, ecetera, exceptuando, eso si, las victimas, a los sacrificaban en post de intereses de unos pocos y los medios acababan utilizando como arma ideologica.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Jul 2022)

A los batasunos habría que tratarlos como al ISIS.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Jul 2022)

Los PPerros no podían vivir sin eta. eta no existe ya.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (8 Jul 2022)

E.T.A. está más viva que nunca, hoy en las instituciones y aprobando leyes sobre su terrorista visión de la historia. No existe Bildu, que quede bien claro, existe E.T.A. y su validador El Sanchismo


----------



## Mis Alaska (8 Jul 2022)

Nunca habrá justicia suficiente para las víctimas de ETA hasta que toda la gente que en su momento apoyó a ETA por activa o por pasiva (el silencio también es colaboración) reconozcan que realmente fueron las víctimas de una banda asesina y criminal. No hay ningún gesto heroico en matar por cuestiones políticas.


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Jul 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Los PPerros no podían vivir sin eta. eta no existe ya.



Lo dicen los que no se sacan de la boca a Franco, a Jose Antonio, a la efímera e idílica república, y así hasta Colón… y mucho más.
Coherencia progre ante todo, jeje.

Sois un meme, y más lo vais a ser según vayan habiendo votaciones.
ahí sí que ya ni con la ayuda de los garrulos endogámicos del tiro en la nuca vais a ser nada. Bueno sí, un meme, uno muy nutritivo.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## algemeine (8 Jul 2022)

Una asociacion de izquierdistas al que alguien al parecer debe mucho.


----------



## Charles B. (8 Jul 2022)

Cualquier año hay más muertos por tráfico que los que generó eta en toda su historia. Claramente es un fenómeno magnificado con interés exclusivamente político.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jul 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Cualquier año hay más muertos por tráfico que los que generó eta en toda su historia. Claramente es un fenómeno magnificado con interés exclusivamente político.



¿Y?

¿Qué hacen los etarras en instituciones públicas cuando deberían estar en una urna?

Además quién se lleva el rédito político si TODOS los partidos les lamen los huevos a los etarras.

El único que hace el paripe es vox, pero con la boca chiquita.


----------



## juanker (8 Jul 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Cualquier año hay más muertos por tráfico que los que generó eta en toda su historia. Claramente es un fenómeno magnificado con interés exclusivamente político.



Aun así ya son más que las mujeras muertas del jenaro.


ETA ha sido la última organización en matar políticos (de vez en cuando) lo que los convierte en los últimos patriotas hasta el día de hoy.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jul 2022)

juanker dijo:


> Aun así ya son más que las mujeras muertas del jenaro.
> 
> 
> ETA ha sido la última organización en matar políticos (de vez en cuando) lo que los convierte en los últimos patriotas hasta el día de hoy.



La mayoría de los asesinados por eta no eran políticos, no cuela.


----------



## kronopio (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esta mujer,si ha conseguido informarse bien del porqué mataron a su marido,sabe realmente lo que ha sido ETA.

Informe Navajas

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PEPEYE (8 Jul 2022)

Tengo redactado un post sobre el tema , pero me duele demasiado publicarlo
Unos cobardes que se dedicaban como medio de vida a matar a gente por la espalda o que no pudieran defenderse


----------



## rejon (9 Jul 2022)

En la COPE han logrado meter a la misma gentuza y soldadesca de la SER y de Onda Cero. 

No van los japutas y dicen que el hecho de que ETA esté en las instituciones es una victoria de nuestra democracia. 

Entonces, ¿que los nazis estén ilegalizados en Alemania es un fracaso de su democracia?.


----------

